# Music like La Valse and Diamond Variations



## ameeryaqoob (Mar 19, 2018)

I want to find music similar to Ravel's _La Valse _and Jager's _Diamond Variations_- music that ventures into dissonance but retains form and melody. I'm looking for music connected to themes of fear, ferocity, power, disillusionment, disorientation, anger, glee, and unrelenting force.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Try Leonard Rosenman’s soundtrack to Lord of the Rings. Bartok’s Concerto for Orchestra. Also Henze Symphony 7


----------



## BiscuityBoyle (Feb 5, 2018)

Just about everything Prokofiev ever wrote? Try the third piano concerto for starters.


----------

